# Mineral sites



## Sirvinya (Nov 12, 2006)

Here they are then! If anyone knows of any I missed, then reply here and I'll update the list with a thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*Please give a link when suggesting sites, some take a bit of searching through google to find.*


4skinbeauty

Abbey St Clare 
Ada Cosmetics 
AFE Cosmetics &amp; Skincare 
Affordable Mineral Makeup 
Afterglow 
Alienor 
Alima 
Alpha Skincare 
Archetype Cosmetics 
Aromaleigh 
Artemis Cosmetics 
Aubrey Nicole 
Aucourant 
B Natural - site in German 
Bare Miracle Minerals 
Barefaced Beauty 
Barefaced Mineral Cosmetics 
Basic Mineral Makeup 
Beaute Mineral 
Beautifully Bare Minerals 
Beauty Bliss 
Beauty From the Earth 
Bee Luscious 
BeLeeve 
Bella Pierre 
Bella Terra 
B.L.A.C. Minerals 
Blusche 
Bloom Pure Mineral 
Buff'd 
Canary Cosmetics 
Carefree Beauty 
ChriMaLuxe Minerals - site in german 
Classy Minerals 
Cleopatra's Choice 
CMH Essentials 
Coconut Bay 
Colorescience 
Colorflo 
Colours of Doja 
Conservatorie 
Cory Cosmetics 
Cosmic Tree 
Costal Scents 
Cozmetic Lab 
Crearome - site in Swedish 
Crush Groove Cosmetics 
Crystal Coast Minerals 
Darkswan 
Detrivore Cosmetics - Etsy shop 
Divine Minerals 
Earthen Glow Minerals 
Earthnicity Minerals 
Earth's Beauty 
Ecco Bella 
Electric Cosmetics 
Elegant Minerals 
Element5 Mineral Makeup 
Elemental Beauty 
Elementals 
Ellana Minerals 
Emani 
EÃ“ Cosmetics 
Erth Minerals 
Etniq Minerals 
Evan's Garden 
Everyday Minerals 
Ferro Cosmetics 
Forever Mineral Cosmetics 
Free Spirit Beauty 
Fusion of Color 
Fyrinnae - used to be Bombshell Bath 
GeoGrafx 
Glitter Galore 
Glominerals (US) / Glominerals (UK) 
Green Mnt Exotic's 
Haut Minerals 
Heavenly Natural Beauty 
Herbal Elegance 
Herbs of Grace 
Illuminare Cosmetics 
Inika Mineral Cosmetics 
J Lynne 
Jane Iredale 
Jc Nadia 
Jenulence 
Joelle Mineral Cosmetics and Dermassentials 
Joppa Minerals 
JR Minerals 
Kiss Me Minerals site in Norwegian 
KMS Mineral Essentials 
KT Naturals 
La Bella Donna 
LA Minerals 
Lady Emily 
Larenim 
LaurEss 
Lily Lolo 
LittleStuff4U 
Loose Lips NY 
Lotus Minerals 
Lori Hart 
Lucy Minerals 
Lueur Jeune Mineral Cosmetique 
Lumiere Cosmetics 
Lure Beauty 
Luvu Beauty 
LVF Mineral Makeup 
MAD Minerals 
Master's Touch Minerals 
MB Pure Minerals 
McDowell's 
Me Naturally 
Medusa's Make Up 
Mega Minerals 
MeLange 
Meow Cosmetics 
Micabella 
Milan Minerals 
Mineral Basics 
Mineral Beauty Colours 
Mineral Glitters 
Mineral Pure Makeup 
Mineral Silk 
Mineral Way Makeup 
Mineralesque Cosmetics 
Mineralogie 
Minerals*Will*Work*4*U 
Monave 
Momo Minerals 
My Minerals Bath and Body 
Naked Minerals 
Natural Solutions 
Nature's Infusions 
Oceanmist 
Onyx Minerals 
Our Rock Minerals 
Painted Laydies 
Persephone Minerals (Etsy) 
Pink Quartz 
Premium Minerals 
Pur Element 
Pure Beauty 
Pure Luxe 
Purely Cosmetics 
Purminerals 
Radiant Minerals 
Raesin Images 
Rainbow Minerals &amp; More 
Raw Natual Beauty 
Saphoros 
Sassy Minerals 
Senna Cosmetics 
Sheer Miracle 
Signature Minerals 
Silk Naturals 
Silky Makeup 
Simply Karen 
Skyes Cosmetics (under construction - sister site BBM Cosmetics)
 
Smoky Mountain 
Sobare Beauty Cosmetics 
Sohlo Colors 
Southern Magnolia Minerals 
Stript Makeup 
Suncat Natural Mineral Makeup 
Susan Posnick Cosmetics 
Sweet Face Mineral Makeup 
Sweetscents 
Taylor Made 
TÃ©a Maria 
Terra Firma Cosmetics 
The Colour Cafe 
The Pure Boutique 
TiKei site in Swedish 
TKB Trading 
TLC Minerals 
Truely Natural 
Tval 
Uglogirl 
Valana Minerals 
Youngblood - UK website 
Zosimos Botanicals

Thanks to everyone who has suggested sites.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 12, 2006)

sure!!!!!!! I'm always interested in new mmu sites to visit!!!!

edit -I ck'd out that thread Thais and found this site!!! AWESOME!!!

Mineral Powder Foundation Ingredients List


----------



## Thais (Nov 12, 2006)

I think semantje has posted something like this before. Let me see if I can find it.

EDIT: I found it! Here it is!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...etc-31562.html


----------



## shea26 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am trying micabella for the first time. micabella.com


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool thread! Looking forward to see more links and info!


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 13, 2006)

All done!


----------



## LVA (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, never knew there were so many ... this is sooo helpful, thx maybe i'm blind, i know every1 already knows about EDM, but new members might not ... it'd be nice if EDM was on the list too


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Great thread, this will help a lot of newbies!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 13, 2006)

What a great thread and what a keeper, thanks, maybe as time goes on we can add notes to each site, as far as great samples, good customer service etc. thanks~~makes me wish i had alot of money to try every place out


----------



## semantje (Nov 13, 2006)

great list! thanks for posting


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 13, 2006)

oooh thx


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 13, 2006)

I would add sikymakeup.com for the free shipping and great E/S HOWEVER the girl is SLOW at mailing. I ordered 10/27 and got the e/s w/o any notice about the other item I ordered so I waited a few days and then emailed, she THOUGHT SHE PUT a note IN packet about delay but didnt and then she supposedly mailed the other item which I am hopeing finally to get today or tomrrow at the latest. To me especially when you are a small supplier you wouldnt have things on the website that you didnt have on hand to mail. But thats just my opinion.

Again her E/S are great colors and they last all day long~~


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your sites, I have updated the list.


----------



## AverysMom (Nov 13, 2006)

Ooh, forgot my favorite www.aubreynicole.com Have seen alot of positive comments on their MMU as well.

Marti


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for making up the list! You rock!


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the list! I wonder if it should be made a sticky since we get a lot of posts about which mineral make-up companies to try. I think this would be a good reference for a lot of the newbies wanting to try out mineral make-up.


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooh, that's a good idea!


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for adding those links Becky!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow there are so many! I just looked at the southern magnolia site that was mentioned and the pictures of their samples look really weird.


----------



## LePa (Nov 14, 2006)

signatureminerals.com

I love this mmu. very good color choices and free samples.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for the websites! I LOVE ordering samples from different sites


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks! Have updated.


----------



## Gleam84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the links Sirvinya! I only knew a couple of those.


----------



## halzer (Nov 14, 2006)

I think you have missed out joppa minerals. I have never used them but have seen a few threads on here about there products...:wink:


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 15, 2006)

Added, thanks!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the list! I'm off to sample-shop!:sheep:


----------



## sbc1974 (Nov 15, 2006)

I can't wait to reach my 10th post so I can see the links! I have requested samples from EDM and DHC... can't wait to try other ones as well.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh! Thanks for making this thread!!!:icon_chee


----------



## cynpat2000 (Nov 16, 2006)

2 more are ; www.smokymountainminerals.com and BUFFd Cosmetics - Natural handmade mineral cosmetics .I havent tried them yet but ive ordered samples.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well this is going to take some time but I printed off the list and going to each site, checking out prices for shipping, samples etc. and even putting * by the ones I really want to order from and soon. This is a GREAT source of Info, thanks


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 16, 2006)

Ocean Mist Cosmetics is a great company


----------



## RedKisses (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow! Thanks i'm starting to get into mineral make-up big time.

I've only yet tried everyday minerals and Bare E.

I have to say i'm in love with my EDM foundation lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 16, 2006)

Some brands not on the list that were mentioned in the most recent edition of Cosmetics Counter Update were...

Baresense

Glominerals

Pur Minerals

Emani

Colorflo

Colorscience


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's replies! I have added the ones I didn't already have.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 16, 2006)

I just ordered samples from uglowgirl minerals. I heard great reviews from another makeup site.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 17, 2006)

I know what you mean Aero. I have been using this list quite a bit for reference!


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 17, 2006)

Do you have a link for that? I can't find it on google.


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome to UGloGirl Cosmetics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlebit (Nov 18, 2006)

wow, i will have a great time checking out all those sites. THANK U


----------



## RedKisses (Nov 20, 2006)

Elegant Minerals

Mineral Me Too


----------



## Gvieve (Nov 20, 2006)

Actually I've ordered a couple of times from Southern Magnolia Minerals and the owner Barb provides great customer service and I was pleased with the foundation, all over colors and especially the primer. Can't say though how they compare to EM or Meow as I plan on trying both of those next.


----------



## Intrigue (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh wow, thanks for the sites!


----------



## cerridwin (Nov 20, 2006)

Boy, It's going to take me awhile to check these sites out.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry, just saw your post. It is uglogirl.com.

Thanks,

MaryEllen


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 20, 2006)

Thankyou for all the links, I have updated the list along with a few new ebay sellers I found.


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 22, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks soooooooooooooo much!


----------



## beautynista (Nov 25, 2006)

Can the mods make this thread sticky, pretty please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sapphire2021 (Nov 26, 2006)

hmmmm.... what about jane iredale mineral cosmetics? Jane Iredale Mineral Cosmetics - The Skin Care Makeup - All Natural Micronized Minerals.


----------



## laura9 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you for posting all those sites, THAT I CAN'T SEE!!!  I'm closer to my 10th post, and then... I will look on those www, never tried mineral based makeup, sooo this is a great post for me to start.

Thank you.

Did I said Thank You for posting those links???

Thank you again! (I really want to see those websites)

I thought I post 2 more messages, guess not!


----------



## oceanmist (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like you've made it to 10 now, Laura!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laura9 (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes! Oceanmist Im very happy, finally I can be somewhat part of this forum.

Thank You for noticing.

And I been in this post forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking at most of the www, I think I'm going for the Southern Magnolia, for the 9pc makeup kit with the concealer. The kit contains 2 brushes too.

It's been so difficult to find the right color, I'm a Latina-Olive-yellowish skin??? and the color seem to dark, soooooooooooo I dont know....I'm having a real hard time trying to know what color I am. :10:

Need to order samples, tons of them.

I will keep looking...and looking


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks! Have added this to the list.


----------



## sapphire2021 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well - here is a few more mineral sites that I've checked out and am interested in...

Welcome to Youngblood Mineral Cosmetics

Mineralogie Mineral Makeup

Mineral MakeUp at Simply Karen: Bare Mineral Make Up, Mineral Cosmetic, Mineral Foundation, Bare Mineral Cosmetic

-C


----------



## dlwt2003 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have this thread saved it is awesome. I have reviewed many of the sites and wrote myself notes on shipping costs etc. Those that I am interested in the future of ordering from I signed up for emails from them what is cool everyone is having 10% off during the holidays so I think I will order some samples now.

BTW- this would be a great sticky thread because it is so informative about where to get your minerals


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 4, 2006)

Updated with new links. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow so many of them, thanks everyone!!


----------



## paradoxx (Dec 6, 2006)

I really wish that this would become a sticky. I use it as a reference all the time! It is sooo useful! Thanks for putting it together Sirvinya!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 7, 2006)

Updated.

Thanks for the pm's everyone :rotfl:

Updated :rotfl:


----------



## pinki3blinkie (Dec 12, 2006)

thnx


----------



## sanelyinsanemom (Dec 13, 2006)

Holy Cow! Thanks so much for the list! I never would have imagined there were so many!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 13, 2006)

Canary Cosmetics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They're a small company, but they're good...


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 14, 2006)

YAY! I found another m m/u brand: Mineral Makeup and Cosmetics by MeLange


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the links everyone but as the thread is over 30 days old I am unable to edit the origonal post :scared:


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 14, 2006)

:10: Maybe a mod could help and figured out a way to do it


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Man the list goes on. Thank you for posting it


----------



## asthonoelle (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for the list!


----------



## catkins (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone tried Lady Emily? Lady Emily - Official Site


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks! I will pm this to a mod to update the post :rotfl:


----------



## Shine Star (Dec 29, 2006)

very usefull, thanks


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## missGLAM (Jan 1, 2007)

That site really makes me think of Joppa:kopfkratz:


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 7, 2007)

Suncat Mineral Makeup

SUNCAT NATURAL MINERAL MAKEUP

no bismuth in her makeup


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks! I will pm a mod to get this added.


----------



## charish (Jan 7, 2007)

wow that's a lot, thanks.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 8, 2007)

I've made a post (here) regarding Terra Firma Cosmetics, and already added them to the list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for adding them :handkuss:


----------



## mimosa23 (Jan 9, 2007)

Got another one for you, this is the brand I use at the moment, and I absolutely love it!

www.barefacedbeauty.co.uk

They are UK based, and I've found their product range very good (no bismuth oxychloride for those who have a sensitivity to this ingredient), and they ship very quickly!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link :rotfl:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 10, 2007)

woow ..they are alot !!!thanx for posting them


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Blank sells vivid colored mineral pigments. they dont however sell foundations , their pigments are only 4.50. *


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, I have asked a mod to update.


----------



## beautyaholic (Jan 13, 2007)

Mineral Basics Nature's Gift to Your Skin

www.forevermineralcosmetics.com

J.Lynne Cosmetics Mineral Makeup | Mineral Cosmetics | Natural Cosmetics

Sheer Cover

Mineral Make-Up

Welcome to BeautÃ© MinÃ©ral ~ Pure + Natural ~ Mineral Makeup for Everyone!

TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap

Mineral Cosmetics, Natural Cosmetics, Cosmetic Supplies, Mineral Makeup,Making Cosmetics

Welcome to The Conservatorie - cosmetic grade mica, mineral makeup supplies, BTMS

You can find lots more on the Delphi forums, all the mineral makeup gurus are on there. Delphi Forums The Mineral Makeup Mania forum has a similar list on their start page. I didn't check for others that are probably on there, so be sure to check there for more. That's the forum that created the Mineral Makeup Foundation Ingredients listing posted above.


----------



## mpb1954 (Jan 19, 2007)

I tried Joppa Mineral and EDM, like Joppa best.


----------



## charish (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone like sheer coverage?


----------



## normano04 (Jan 20, 2007)

i love this post, thanks for all of the wonderful links


----------



## UAE Fashion (Jan 20, 2007)

I can' access them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2007)

You need to make 10 posts before you can click links in posts.


----------



## stashblaster (Jan 21, 2007)

This is my favorite post. I refer to it often.

Sirvinya, can you add littlestuff4you.com? Sandra carries Monave, BE and her own line Pure Minerals.

Thanks for your hard work at putting this together.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the links....very helpful


----------



## Chinarose (Jan 22, 2007)

Very interesting links n.nU it's so many, i dont know who see first xD (sorry bad english)


----------



## pokoz (Jan 23, 2007)

Can I add one more : West Cost Minerals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 23, 2007)

I ordered from canary. Very nice samples very full However for me the color never is quite right on, and it doesnt last very long. So this one is a no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chinarose (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh i can't access yet T__T


----------



## iheartjet (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't see it since I have post count 2. lol. shucks.....


----------



## iheartjet (Jan 26, 2007)

How is micabella? what are they? mineral eyeshadows? i am so afraid to get sucked in by them, I feel bad ignoring them, yet they always have 1 or 2 human guinea pigs to get busy with demoing. I saw them at the mall a few days ago. I thought they were popular back then, are they "in" now?

.....Is mineral makeup better for skin or is it actually just an advertising gimmick that everyone just copies?:handkuss:

Stil cant see the links.........&gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethd (Jan 28, 2007)

I just discovered Lure Beauty. It used to be Silky Makeup. They are VERY nice and the product is made of finely milled rice powder. They will custom make shades if you ask. I wanted some matte eye shadows because I am over 50 and now there are a bunch of them. I have a couple of my daughters using the foundations and they love them

Beth


----------



## filmgirl (Jan 28, 2007)

Studio Direct Cosmetics


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the links everyone! I've updated the list.


----------



## Scubagirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks foe all the great sites!!!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2007)

I've started adding location and shipping information. It's a big job so I'll add when I can.

Any suggestions?


----------



## GuessWho (Feb 8, 2007)

great thread..thanks for the links


----------



## hellothere19 (Feb 9, 2007)

This thread is brilliant! I'm usually a lurker, but your thread brings me out of hiding in order to earn my "10". 1 down, 9 to go, lol!


----------



## katja (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow! Thanks i'm starting to get into mineral make-up big time. Now, I have same samples from Sweetscents and they are great. :sheep:


----------



## jacobabee (Feb 14, 2007)

This is a great thread. thatn;s for the info.


----------



## LePa (Feb 14, 2007)

Sirvinya Wow!

I just noticed how you are updating with more info on country base, international shipping or not, sample info and all that - !great, great! - gets better all the time!

Not sure if you are checking each site or if you want info so I gathered this for your list just in case:

Signature Minerals  is US based, ships internationally, has generous samples (free + shipping - only $4.89 in US, uncertain of International shipping cost).

The list is getting HUGE!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks! I already had that link but I've added the shipping info. Saves me digging around the site to find it.


----------



## Darleene (Feb 22, 2007)

Here`s another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A german site....

They have a great MF.. like EDM.. great texture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

b. natural Mineral - Make up


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I have updated the list.


----------



## Chrystia (Feb 23, 2007)

Have we added J Lynne to the list yet?

J.Lynne Cosmetics Mineral Makeup | Mineral Cosmetics | Natural Cosmetics


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought we had that one but I guess not. I've added it, thanks for the link.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a question re Sweetscents... I was browsing through some of the sites in the list (which is fab, thanks for this Becky) and was really impressed with sweetscents and their range of colours. When I clicked on the item I wanted to add it to my cart a warning from Microsoft came up saying that it was a phishing site attempting to steal financial information. Have other people used the page without difficulties? If so I'll click the link which tells microsoft that it's not a phishing site...

I just realised that my last post has appeared three times for some reason... Can a mod merge these for me please?


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd email the site owner. I've dealt with her a lot and she's very helpful! If you're going to order from them I recommend the 12 sample set, at the bottom of the second page. You get a 10g pot filled with pigment. I have loads of them!

I've deleted the duplicate posts for you.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's another MMU Site

Beauty Bliss Cosmetics

Have a great night!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the site! I have updated the list.


----------



## breathless (Mar 3, 2007)

wow! i don't even know where to begin! i'm just beginning this mineral makeup stuff &amp; this is just a lot! lol. thanks becky for all the info! now i have to dig around to find my best bet. i want loads of samples, but for not too expensive.

*any suggestions??*


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 3, 2007)

Pure Luxe, Mad Minerals and Fyrinnae. All have generous samples for not a lot of $$.


----------



## breathless (Mar 3, 2007)

awwwww. thanks! i'll have to check them out, order some, and let you all know how well they do for me. gosh. i have icky skin. bleh.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Premium Mineral Makeup at a No Frills Price

Dead Sea Beauty Products and Skin Care Cosmetics - FREE Samples!

Pink Quartz Minerals Makeup

Mineral Makeup | Bare Minerals | Mineral Silk

Mineralesque Cosmetics


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, have updated the list.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 6, 2007)

Melange minerals:

Mineral Makeup and Cosmetics by MeLange


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks! Have updated the list.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 10, 2007)

Removed Twisted Fayte.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 10, 2007)

Face value cosmetics:

Face Value Mineral Make-up, Sheer, Minerals, Bare, Sheer, Shimmering, Shimmer, Matte, Sparkling, Iridescent, Pearl,Cool, Warm, Gift Certificate, Neutral, Light, Medium, Tan, Dark, Loose Powder, Powder, Kabuki, Brush Set, Sifter Jars, Sets, Kits

I used the samples they sent me and LOVED them. I have ordered more from their website - they have great prices! They have a clearance section on their website.

They do ship internationally.

Edited on 3/20 because my order (placed 3/7!) has yet to arrive...I'm wondering where it is??


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for that wonderful list of links (most are now in my bookmarks!). i took a look at medusa and fyrinnae, this is torture, there's so many things i want :rotfl:


----------



## Yola (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a great list!


----------



## J092502D (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi! Free Spirit Beauty or Minerals Etc. on Ebay are owned by the same person. I don't think she is on the list yet. I have tried 43 samples of her eyeshadow for less than $10 and they are really good. She is quick in shipping too. Sorry if I missed her and if she's already on the list. Thanks! I am loving this list!:rockwoot:


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 16, 2007)

I saw an ad on MUT for LotusMinerals Mineral Makeup and Personal Care Products. Please add to your list


----------



## bunnylover (Mar 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the links! I've updated the list.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 20, 2007)

I am having "issues" with the company I recommended on this thread - Face Value Cosmetics. I placed an order with them on March 7th and it is now March 20th and I have yet to hear back from them or get my stuff!

I will keep you updated!

I just heard back from Nancy at Face Value cosmetics and she let me know my package has shipped a week ago. Despite the postal service being so incredibly slow, I am happy with FVC's communication!


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 22, 2007)

You can remove Marlo Quinn. They were a direct sales company that closed Jan of 2007.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bummer too.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 22, 2007)

MEGAminerals Mineral Makeup and Skin Care Products - Mineral Makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thumper~ (Mar 24, 2007)

I cannot see the link list therefore, I am shamelessly posting my TENTH post so I can! Thank you for going to so much trouble to create this enormous list!

Thumper~


----------



## ElisMom (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of any websites where I can purchase mineral makeup using a Spafinder's Gift Certificate? I can't view links yet so if anyone has any suggestions, please just put in the name of the company. Thanks.


----------



## leitmotiv (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's one of the first few brands that I found while looking for MMU sites. Has anyone tried it before?

Mineral Makeup, Mineral Cosmetics &amp; Natural Skin Care by - ME Naturally Mineral Cosmetics

There's also: SunCat, Senna, mb Pure Minerals, Illuminare Cosmetics and Afterglow, TLC Mineral Make-up, Catcosmetics. I've never tried them any of them. Just thought it might be good to add on to the list, so someone may try and report back~!


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 26, 2007)

*Forgive me for the meaningless message. I'm trying to get to 10 posts so I can view attachments.*

*Don't mind me!*


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the links! I have updated with all but Cat Cosmetics as I can't find a reference to the mu being made of minerals.


----------



## leitmotiv (Mar 27, 2007)

You're welcome! I just realised too that TLC minerals seem to contains parabens and other stuff, so may not be one of the more natural brands. Some day I plan to try ME Naturally and Suncat. I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Mar 29, 2007)

great post!


----------



## Bridge (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure if it's on the list and I missed it but Lotus minerals is a new one I just read about on the board.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 30, 2007)

Do you have a link for them?


----------



## Deannarobbins (Mar 31, 2007)

wow

thats alot


----------



## calico (Apr 5, 2007)

This list is incredible. Now I don't know where to start. Thanks so much.


----------



## dunabow (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi. I just started using Micabella and I love it. 1st time user of mineral makeup.


----------



## calico (Apr 5, 2007)

Are you using the foundation and/or eyeshadows? Is the foundation matte or shimmery. At my age I can't go too shimmery.


----------



## Yola (Apr 7, 2007)

This is extremely helpful.

Excellent resource and thank you for keeping it updated.


----------



## dunabow (Apr 7, 2007)

It has a bit of shimmer to it not bad though. Im using the foundation.


----------



## calico (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks dunabow, I will check out the site.


----------



## dunabow (Apr 7, 2007)

Your welcome. :7dh:


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 9, 2007)

Micabella. Thank you I'll look up their site. I'm glad that you're enjoying them and thank you for sharing the find.


----------



## madetolvoe (Apr 9, 2007)

Ah... there is too many to choose from, I don't know which one to try! ;D

Whoa, I just looked at the Micabella site and their prices are so high I almost had a heart attack! &gt;_&lt;


----------



## dunabow (Apr 9, 2007)

yes they are pricey. I have just ordered from La Belle Femme Cosmetics

I'll report on my findings when I get my order.


----------



## cherieannd (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm trying to up my thread count so i will be eligible to read poosts on the mineral sites, both of my daughters love bare minerals, i'm not sure if it is the product or the label yet. thanks for all the info it really helps

how can i convince my teenagers to use the led (baby Quaser) machine for their acne and acne spots, left over red marks, isnt anyone else using the personal use led machines thanks


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks alot its very helpful list


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 24, 2007)

Can MyMinerals be added?


----------



## hillarymarie32 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks so much for posting this. I am loving visiting all the different sites for MMU. I've even started keeping track in a notebook of the stores website &amp; the products I eventually want to try.


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 26, 2007)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Momo (Apr 30, 2007)

Cosmic mmu appeared as closed, if you wanna remove it.

Yeah, I agree, great idea.


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Hillary, my name is Hilary too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha. I honestly don't come across many other people with the same name!

I'm the same way when it comes to keeping track of stuff. I had lists of companies, their websites, specific discount codes for each company, and what products I wanted to try. Actually I made up a printable spreadsheet "wishlist" with seperate sections for foundation, concealer, blush, lips, brushes, etc. It has lines with checkboxes in each section to write down products and check them off when I get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I print one for each company and fill in the products I'm interested in. I'm developing quite the pile, LOL... I have wishlists for 7 companies at the moment.

I also made a ranking list, comparing foundation prices for each company by calculating the cost per gram. I had to email some of the companies that didn't list the net weight on their website, but I got prompt responses from all of them. I don't know how accurate it is, because I know different minerals have different weights and companies all have their own formulations... but it works for me! Can you tell I'm a total OCD organization/neatness freak?? LOL. I can post my list if anyone is interested. I love my lists :eusa_whistle: Yup, total nerd!


----------



## Momo (Apr 30, 2007)

I love lists too lol. thanks a lot. now :vogel: i have to go do this lol.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, I've removed the link.


----------



## Momo (May 5, 2007)

Nothing showed up for me in the elementals shop..


----------



## Sirvinya (May 6, 2007)

The shop's still open though. Maybe they're just not selling at the moment.


----------



## hillarymarie32 (May 11, 2007)

it looks like Voila Bare minerals closed? I went there to check out their e/s after seeing an old post about their e/s..darnit.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 11, 2007)

That's a shame. I've removed it from the list. I quite liked her minerals, they were really cheap.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

wow there are so many new ones!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 14, 2007)

That's an excellent list, Becky!

Apparently, TKB Trading's website has not been available for the past few days though I just ordered from them a week ago and my package has already been mailed. I certainly hope they get their website sorted ASAP because I wouldn't know what to do without their 1 tbsp samples! :sadno:


----------



## mmonroemaniac (May 14, 2007)

thank you sooo much for this list! its really helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

wish there were more uk sites, i want mineral makeup now! i hate waiting for it to come all the way from the US :'(


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 16, 2007)

The TKB Trading site is working again!:reddance:

B. Mineral Makeup : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap


----------



## whoatasneem (May 17, 2007)

Just wondeirng if any of these smaller, not so popular brands are any good. Im sure soem of them must be awsome...

any in particular?


----------



## Sirvinya (May 17, 2007)

Check out the entire mmu forum! We're always discussing the smaller brands.


----------



## leitmotiv (May 19, 2007)

Just found this site: Skin*Deep Natural Bare Mineral Makeup

Doesn't ship overseas though, so I can't try it. Under products section, it says free shipping for all orders...


----------



## lobelia71 (May 20, 2007)

alienor :: Mineralfoundation :: Mineral Cosmetics :: Perfume


----------



## ConsuelaB (May 21, 2007)

This is brill, just what I needed thanks


----------



## sc_780913 (May 22, 2007)

Great idea! I'm trying to get 10 posts so I can actually _SEE _the list, but it's a great idea nevertheless.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 28, 2007)

Here's another line of MMU called "Lueur Jeune Mineral Cosmetique" made by Saphoros Spa Essentials. Unfortunately, they only ship to the US and US Territories.

Saphoros Spa Essentials - Mineral Makeup, Skin Care, Bath &amp; Body


----------



## Momo (May 29, 2007)

can we add Classy Minerals Mineral Makeup


----------



## Sirvinya (May 29, 2007)

Thankyou everyone! I've updated the list.


----------



## Momo (May 29, 2007)

I found another Bare Miracle Minerals Makeup


----------



## hillarymarie32 (May 29, 2007)

I posted this in another thread as well, but I *think* that Classy Minerals=MMB&amp;B also. I ordered from MMB&amp;B and the business card I got with my order from Lisa said Classy Minerals across the top?


----------



## Momo (Jun 1, 2007)

GlitterGaloreandMore.com I found that site

heres another: Valana Minerals Home


----------



## logimom (Jun 4, 2007)

These folks are doing international shipping now... :yesss:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 5, 2007)

FYI, Sweetscents will be closed from June 10 to July 2.


----------



## supergidgy (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow -- looks like there area lot of choices out there-- when i can finally see the links I have a feeling I'll be spending a lot of money on samples.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 11, 2007)

Updated. Thanks for the additions.


----------



## reunitej21 (Jun 14, 2007)

oh wow! thanks


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

It's great how the list keeps growing and growing... but I'll never be able to try them all! LOL!


----------



## MissMimi (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the sites!


----------



## autumnagain (Jun 16, 2007)

Pure Beauty Samples

Canadian site

Samples for $1.00.

Samples only - free shipping as per their site.

KT Naturals Mineral Makeup, All-Natural. Finest. Affordable.

Offering a free trial kit. You pay shipping.

Tval Skincare

Canadian site.

Jenulence mineral makeup, mineral cosmetics, all natural skincare products

formerly known as Alpha skin care

Cosmic Tree Essentials Botanical Body Care &amp; Mineral Cosmetics

Canadian site - samples available cheap


----------



## ize (Jun 16, 2007)

In Swedish: TiKei's Naturprodukter - Allt du behÃ¶ver fÃ¶r att gÃ¶ra din egen mineral makeup!

She has a very small amount of readymade foundations and no e/s but she is the only one(EDIT: She's not actually, see below) in Sweden that sell MIY -basics. _Very_ quick shipping, mostly overnight if she got the order before 17.00. Good MMU try-out place for Swedes as she carries relatively small amounts at relatively low cost. She also posts a few recipies at her site


----------



## minerallady (Jun 25, 2007)

"Great idea! I'm trying to get 10 posts so I can actually _SEE _the list, but it's a great idea nevertheless."

Me too! Sorry, I can't find the Quote -function any more...


----------



## ize (Jun 27, 2007)

Found another site that carries MIY-basics for cosmetics and skin care.. and with a huge stock too.. Om naturkosmetik frÃ¥n Crearome. .


----------



## weavee (Jun 28, 2007)

This list is exactly what I needed, thank you so much (only just getting into MMU &amp; there is so much choice out there).Looked @ Meo MMU &amp; ordered some as the jar size is HUGE 1/4 of a cup of foundation for such an unbelivable price &amp; low international shipping. Hope this stuff is as good as it seems as I splashed out on some blush too, couldn't help myself!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's another one Loose Lips New York.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 5, 2007)

Etniq Minerals is also new. Free shipping in the US!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I have updated with all the new sites.


----------



## mimosa23 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just found another UK based MMU company:

Mineral Makeup, Mineral Foundation, Mineral Cosmetics

They are called Purity Cosmetics, and as far as I can see they sell only foundation and blusher, but the packaging looks fabulous!


----------



## dreamzz (Jul 15, 2007)

just wanted to let you know that "silky makeup" is dead


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2007)

So far I have spent hundreds on samples as well as full sizes of MMU. I am trying to be a good girl and go on a no buy! =)


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 29, 2007)

Voila Minerals is open again so I've added it back to the list.


----------



## nikkiz. (Aug 2, 2007)

A new Canadian site: Blusche.com


----------



## allyoop (Aug 6, 2007)

Silk Naturals - I have an order in, but have not tried before


----------



## dms (Aug 11, 2007)

This is great info to share. There are so many more than there use to be. Research takes forever, so when people share their research and opinions it helps others. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chloepsl (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks! It's great!


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 18, 2007)

yipee got tons of site to explore.. i wonder who offers free samples... heard blusche was giving away some but she had to cut short due to the number of ladies who registered


----------



## applesaucery (Aug 18, 2007)

I dunno if I've missed it, but I couldn't find LittleStuff4U Mineral Cosmetics on the list.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 20, 2007)

bare escentuals/bare minerals


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the links everyone! Have updated.


----------



## mimosa23 (Sep 14, 2007)

I've just come across another couple of UK based sites:

Cosmetic Lab

and

Elemental Beauty

xxx.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 14, 2007)

Thankyou, have updated the links.


----------



## honeyjar714 (Sep 14, 2007)

thank u for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avesoriano (Sep 14, 2007)

anyone here knows which among the sites offers wholesale/ bulk orders?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just got my first wholesale account with oceanmist... im so excited.. i wish i can get products from pureluxe, milan and lumiere in their wholesale rates as well


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 15, 2007)

Just TKB and Sweetscents that I know of.


----------



## vanfujiwara (Sep 15, 2007)

I wish I can see the links! =(


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 15, 2007)

You can see them when you have 10 posts so you are very nearly there!


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 16, 2007)

I found this site, I don't know if its on the list or not!

BeLeeVe Mineral Makeup - The Skincare with Color - All Natural Beauty Minerals - Mineral Makeup

BeLeeve Minerals... I couldn't find an ingredients list, but I suspect that their products are probably similar to bareminerals or sheer cover.


----------



## autumnagain (Sep 27, 2007)

I found this one. They are offering 6 foundation shades for .1 cent.

Also 10 samples in baggies for $5.00.

Free samples Coconut Bay Cosmetics


----------



## pepperrose (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,

I am new and would love to see your favorite mineral make up chart!

Thanks

I have used bare minerals and must have minerals and young blood. I think young blood is to sparkly for me. I would like to know others opinions!

I like the pressed mineral makeup called make up forever. Does anyone know if any of the make ups contain sulfur or sulfites sulfates? I am allergic to all and am on a mission to make sure all of my beauty products are safe for me!


----------



## Daca (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't see them yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks like it's so many links.


----------



## babyanj (Oct 18, 2007)

It sucks I can't see the sites yet... just a little bit more and I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway I wanna try the stuff from SunCat. seems they have a Night Treatment that's more affordable than BE Rare Minerals. I can't post links yet but try to check on the review for Suncat SunDown Treatment and the Monthly Specials


----------



## chimei_17 (Oct 28, 2007)

i never thought there's so MANY mmu companies lols


----------



## LisaLu (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's another site. Loose Lips New York-cosmetics, makeup and more


----------



## laleily (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh no, I wish I can see the links, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 5, 2007)

The list is updated. Thankyou to everyone who has submitted :rotfl:


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just saw a site for another UK based MMU brand:

LVF Cosmetics

LVF Mineral Makeup - Welcome


----------



## staysss (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for putting that together!

What a great list! It would be nice if everyone could rate them!!


----------



## biracialbeauty1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Cannot wait to see this great list


----------



## lotusindigo (Nov 12, 2007)

I didn't read all the threads, so someone may have mentioned this already... but at my mall there's a kiosk for a MMU brand called Bella Pierre.

Bella Pierre

From what I can see, it's very overpriced stuff. I didn't let the salespeople corner me and put it on my face, so I don't know the quality, but no matter how good it is, $65 just seems like a lot to me. But it IS a MMU brand, and I didn't see it on the list, so I figured I'd point it out.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 12, 2007)

I like their foundations a lot. I overpaid from a kiosk too. Then I looked at their website, and the prices were even worse! But you can always find their products on eBay. Now you're back to the $20-$25 range. Don't bother with the 9-stacks for eyes. That's a waste of money, and most of the stacks have repeat colors from other stacks.

That reminds me - the other MMU no one has heard of: PurelyCosmetics.


----------



## ldygwnvr (Nov 12, 2007)

I didn't even notice this list was here!! This is great!! I have more sampling to do!! LOL!!!


----------



## xvkn408x (Nov 13, 2007)

wow this helped me a lot


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Nov 15, 2007)

This is such a great thread...

I'm quickly becoming addicted to MMU since joining this site!


----------



## qxm1970 (Nov 16, 2007)

Greate!


----------



## qxm1970 (Nov 17, 2007)

greate list!


----------



## harslanay (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't see it yet but thank you for the list.


----------



## sam1209 (Nov 21, 2007)

cool


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 21, 2007)

Found another one, not sure if anyone posted this one yet:

Earthnicity minerals: Earthnicity Minerals - Mineral Cosmetics UK

They are UK based.


----------



## jed (Dec 1, 2007)

what a fine thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and even not only us-based companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

want to contribute as well... ChriMaLuxe Minerals site in germany with one light, one opaque formula , nice colours for fair skin, some e/s and blushes,brushes, kits...samples available, fast and nice

originally just a reseller from mww4u or whatever, but recently made their own formulas and new "in-between-colours" according to german regulation and tested there as well...


----------



## capucine (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks! It's great! $$$


----------



## hedgiemum (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a U.K. one which I don't think has been mentioned, apologies if it has: Colours of Doja.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 22, 2007)

wowow, that's great, this information is realy helpfull.

I'm new on this site and very very excited, lots to learn, by the way, I'm new to Mineral Make up as well.

Thank you all.

Denise:vogel:


----------



## ilnuska (Dec 23, 2007)

Great list! thanks


----------



## tammytt (Dec 23, 2007)

There is also bee luscious cosmetics, I have been using them now and love it. They have liquid powder mineral foundation,pressed powder,eye shadow and blush.

There is another to update the list. MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


----------



## Lindo (Dec 28, 2007)

great list! thanks for posting


----------



## Sibylla (Dec 29, 2007)

Ellana Minerals is a company based in the Philippines. I don't know if it ships internationally, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The foundations are named after coffee and coffee-based drinks like Hazelnut Latte, Caramel Latte, Irish Cream, etc. So cute. I've ordered from them and have been quite satisfied so far.


----------



## jed (Dec 29, 2007)

Sibylla,thanks, I took a look at your link, and they have got 2 or 3 shades iÂ´d like to try, but the "order&amp;shipping"link doesnÂ´t exist - just the "be our distributor"link is clickable :-(

also, they just specify titanium dioxide and zinc oxide as ingredients and there has to be sth more :-D i donÂ´t want to steal their formula,but if a website tells me they only use the purest etc. blahblah they should mention at least if there is e.g. bismuth or boron or some other ingredients which cause problems for some people...

do you happen to have a complete list of the ingredients by chance,on the package or somewhere ? i like the names - important to me how the things i put onto my face are called *lol* - and especially one colour looks like made for me so iÂ´d try it out once i can lay my hands on it through international shipping and knew whatÂ´s in it...


----------



## Sibylla (Dec 29, 2007)

^ Hi *jed*, I looked at the back of my Ellana foundation and here's what it says: Sericite, Silicone Microspheres, Kaolin Clay, Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Oxide, Silica Microspheres, Iron Oxides.

The main page provides an e-mail address, maybe you can e-mail the owner and ask if she ships to your country?

I hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cyngreen (Dec 29, 2007)

Oooh, can't wait until I'm able to view this list. This forum is great!


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

e.l.f. has mineral stuff now!! =]


----------



## sillyone (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, There are lots thanks love this site

There is also coastal scents they are fair priced


----------



## jed (Jan 2, 2008)

Sybilla, thank you very much for the inci, they are ok for me  so IÂ´ll e-mail them... if it wonÂ´t be too complicated/expensive, IÂ´ll test it...and if so I can still try to dupe it, now I know the inci ;-) made some nice mmu myself already, but IÂ´m not quite the diy-type and IÂ´m curious *lol* thanks anyways, dear, and greetings to the phillipines from germany...


----------



## Sibylla (Jan 2, 2008)

^ You're welcome, *jed*! I'm glad to help. Greetings to Germany from the Philippines, too. My first love was a German guy *lol*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

----------------------------

*Sirvinya*, great job with the list! It's a fabulous idea to compile everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is this list for exclusively-MMU companies? If it's not, I think Alison Raffaele and Laura Mercier both have a mineral line...


----------



## carmonious (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a new one that is getting some good reviews on MMM -

McDowell's. For those who have used Monave (I haven't) - apparently it is Ellie from Monave who owns this company. People who are familiar with Monave seem to know who she is.

The name of it is Dreamworld Minerals.


----------



## NYCSusie (Jan 3, 2008)

Missed these products:

Mineral Illuminator :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Loose Mineral Blush Powder :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Loose Mineral Bronzer :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Mineral Blush Pressed Compact :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Liquid Powder Mineral Foundation SPF 15 :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Mineral Foundation Pressed Powder SPF 8 :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Mineral Sheer Radiance :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Safari Mineral Bronzer :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Colour Tides Mineral Shimmering Powder :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

Zebra Print Mineral Matte Bronzer :: Cosmetics :: Bee Royal Products LLC

All the awesome mineral products at bee luscious

I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Ace51 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## ADMpleasure (Jan 11, 2008)

There is also Premium Minerals.


----------



## mixxey (Jan 13, 2008)

wow that's awesome!!


----------



## lams_04 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info^^


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it easy to put the flag of the country of origin besides the link? Thought it would make it easy to just scroll to the one you want to checkout. Great list though!

Natural Skin Care | Mineral Makeup | Body Care

great skincare too!

All natural products, handmade soaps, baby care &amp; more

LUVU Beauty

the link for west coast minerals does not work and suncat's leads to her blog.


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 19, 2008)

Can you ladies please recommend me the top 3 sites for a beginner new mineral make up user? the one that's user friendly website, I mean a good quality with decent prices (coz i dont really wanna spend that much for something that i still want to experiment with) thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hilarious (Jan 19, 2008)

Etsy


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2008)

List updated!

Please provide links to sites, some can take some digging through Google to find.


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 20, 2008)

Last year I put together a mmu list with links and international shipping info before I know that this wonderful list existed, stupid me... oops:

Anyway, the sites I have on my list that haven't seen on this list are:

Abbey St. Clare - International shipping - abbeyclare.com

Artemis Cosmetics - International shipping range from 5.00 to 8.95 - artemiscosmetics.com

Au Courant - International shipping is $35.00â€¦ - aucourant.com

Au Naturel Glow - international shipping, separate bill - aunaturelglow.com

Beautifully Bare Minerals Cosmetics - international shipping, separate bill - beautifullybaremineralcosmetics.com

Beauty Wise Cosmetics - International shipping - bewellstaywell.com

Belle Saison - Ships to US and Canada only - 4skinbeauty.com

Coastal Scents - International shipping, foundation samples are available - coastalscents.com

Darkswan Indulgences - International shipping - darkswan.com

Earthnicity Minerals - UK site, samples are Â£0.6, shipping within EU starts at Â£3 - earthnicity.co.uk

Earth's Beauty - International shipping - earthsbeauty.com

Ennvoy Mineral Cosmetics - Ships to US only - ennvoycosmetics.com

Face Value - International shipping starts at $2.99 - facevaluecosmetics.com

HH minerals - Swedish site - stenmantrading.se

JWC Cosmetics - Ships to US only - jwcosmetics.com

L.A. Minerals - FREE shipping on samples worldwide! Samples are $1-$3 - laminerals.com

La Belle Femme Cosmetics - International shipping - labellefemmecosmetics.com

Mine. - Swedish site - mineminerals.se

Mineral Essence - International shipping - mineralessence.com

Mineral Secrets - International shipping is $21.95 - mineralsecrets.com

MODE New York - Ships internationally if you ask first - modecosmetics.com

Monet Minerals - Ships to US only - monetminerals.com

Natural Mineralz - No shipping info - naturalmineralz.com

Natures Source - No shipping info - sourceminerals.com

Pampered Princess - International shipping - pamperedprincesscosmetics.com

Premium Minerals - International shipping is $4-5 (first class), individual samples and sample sets are available - premiumminerals.com

PuraMinerals - international shipping, samples are available for $2.5 - puraminerals.com

Pure Anada - Shipping is FREE worldwide for sample orders and orders over $50. - thepureboutique.com

Sevi vegan cosmetics - International shipping is $6.25 on sample orders. sevicosmetics.com - mineralmakeup.htm

Sheer Cover - Ships to US only - sheercover.com

Simply-Minerals - Ships to US only - simply-minerals.com

Somerset - International shipping, has everything you need to make your own mmu! - makingcosmetics.com

Sterling Minerals - International shipping - sterlingminerals.com

SunKissed Mineral Cosmetics - International shipping is $7.50 (First class), samples are available - sunkissedcosmetics.com

The Lush Collection - International shipping - kohfusion.com/TLC

Zosimos Botanicals - International shipping, samples and mini sizes of most products are available - zosimosbotanicals.com

I haven NOT tried any of them myself, but maybe some of the girls on this forum have? I other case - start exploring!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I only had a brief look at each site so I might have missed some important info!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, thanks! It might take me a while to sort though that but I'll certainly add any that aren't already there.


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 20, 2008)

No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can send you the full url's in a pm.


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Jan 20, 2008)

The link for west coast minerals does not work and the suncat one leads to her blog.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, I've updated.


----------



## Sibylla (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! Lots of new sites to check out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Revised (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, thank you!


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Jan 22, 2008)

www.hautminerals.com

new line out of Canada. Quite pricey but they add botanicals and also can make your fave discon lippie.


----------



## Jennythenipper (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi:

I just ordered a sampler kit from Sobare, an ebay seller of mineral makeup. I used it for the first time today and it is pretty good. I think it takes a bit of work to get the concealer to cover (I used it wet as suggested for better coverage). But the foundation went on well and the blush and mineral veil were really nice.

Here's a link to their website. I would look for them on EBAY though, because you can get everything much cheaper. I got their $23 starter kit for $13 in an after X-mas sale.

Welcome to Sobare Beauty Cosmetics!


----------



## tink09 (Jan 25, 2008)

hey where can you find this stuff?


----------



## drealoveu (Jan 25, 2008)

I just ordered samples from here. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## cherubix (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you for those sites!


----------



## Darla (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a total newbie on minerals. Can you point me to a good post that explains all of this? thanks in advance.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 30, 2008)

This should help:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ead-34916.html


----------



## ReeNa8589 (Feb 3, 2008)

The list is great!!!! Thanks :laughing:


----------



## jfaith444 (Feb 3, 2008)

Dont forget Radiant Minerals, Bare Mineral Makeup &amp; Bare Mineral Skin Care

Their stuff is AWSOME!


----------



## savagett (Feb 9, 2008)

wow

how could be so many~thanks for sharing~though i cant read it now


----------



## drealoveu (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I think everytime someone adds a new site Sirvinya adds it to the actual list of sites right away. So you don't have to go through all the posts.


----------



## nwperson (Feb 9, 2008)

http://http://www.makeupartistschoic..._cosmetics.htm


----------



## Aprill (Feb 9, 2008)

server not foundoliceman:


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm doing a big update tomorrow as I've got a long list to add. That link works without the extra http so I'll stick that in as well.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sibylla (Feb 10, 2008)

Yay, new sites! Can't wait to check them out.


----------



## Glowingskin (Feb 11, 2008)

I wish I could see what you posted but one more post I should be able tooo,

Okay here is my 10th ~whoot whoot~ lets see if I will be able to see. LOL


----------



## KimGranger (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering how I can get my mineral company on this list. If you want to add it I would really appreciate it. Thank you in advance. My web site is Ethereal Minerals dot com Also how do I get my picture in the avatar spot so people can see me? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nwperson (Feb 12, 2008)

Mineral Makeup, Pressed, Infused With Antioxidants

this time it should...


----------



## KimGranger (Feb 12, 2008)

I wasn't trying to SPAM when I mentioned if you would add my site to the mineral site list,sorry, how do I ask you something in private? Thanks.


----------



## Titty (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but Radiant Minerals Makeup- Bare Mineral Makeup too ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dany06 (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW! There are so many of them. This is so helpful.


----------



## KimGranger (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry Moderators...I didn't mean to post that about my site. I thought I was doing a Private Message or that it was just going to a moderator. OOPS. I am getting used to things still. my appologies.


----------



## winterpiano (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG there are so many, i never imaged that there would be that many . thanks for the links


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is another MMU site. Sweet Face Mineral Makeup


----------



## dpbrown523 (Feb 25, 2008)

wish i could read this but i don't have 10 posts yet. i'm working on it.

i'm working on 10 posts


----------



## kittycatliss (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the list


----------



## dpbrown523 (Feb 26, 2008)

yES THANKS FOR THE LIST :&gt


----------



## avesoriano (Mar 4, 2008)

i dont think valerie is still operational... too bad i still want to get those matte finish. ITs my HG for fp


----------



## sbs4536 (Mar 4, 2008)

SunCat Natural Mineral Makeup ~ Premium All Natural Mineral Makeup

SunCat Natural Mineral Makeup ~ Premium All Natural Mineral Makeup


----------



## flowerb0mb (Mar 5, 2008)

This promises to be very useful. Thanks =)


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 12, 2008)

I just read about a new MMU site called Mineral Way Makeup.

There is no mention of whether they ship outside the US.


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 13, 2008)

great theard!


----------



## drealoveu (Mar 15, 2008)

Ferro Cosmetics

Ferro Cosmetics | Products

haven't tried it but I saw the owners video on youtube

oops. didn't realize someone already started talking about this site-


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 21, 2008)

The list has been updated.

Please also let me know if links are no longer working.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 21, 2008)

i should stay away from this thread at least until all my sample orders arrive...(-_-')


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 21, 2008)

thank you Sirvinya!!!

more updates!

Zosimos Botanicals Handcrafted Mineral Cosmetics

Wholesale Skin Care, Hair Care, Bath and Body Private Label Skin Care Hair Care.

Merely Minerals | The ALL Natural Mineral Makeup! We Care About Your Skin!

http://www.ckmineralmakeup.com/products.htm

Sweetscents :: Your Cosmetic Mineral Mica Resource

CMH Essentials, The Mineral Makeup Store

Welcome to Southern Magnolia Minerals

Star Lily Cosmetics Mineral Makeup and Natural Skin Care

Perfect Earth Minerals - High Quality Mineral-based Makeup At An Affordable Price!

Mineral makeup, eye shadow, bronzer, makeup brushes, kabuki brush, mineral foundation


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 23, 2008)

List updated!


----------



## avesoriano (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks for updating sirvinya


----------



## linette (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for the links !

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Penny lane (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow I never knew there were so many! Thanks for putting the list together Sirvinya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are some more links:

Ultraceuticals

Bloom Cosmetics - cosmetics, makeup, beauty

Both of the above sites are not all dedicated to mineral make-up, but they do have mineral make-up products.


----------



## KallieW (Apr 12, 2008)

Please add kms mineral essentials. I love them! I am new to this site and cannot post a link. You can find them as spelled at dot com.

Thanks!


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Home

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Iwannabe (Apr 13, 2008)

i must admit I actually love Mary Kay Mineral powder...


----------



## Pincushions (Apr 14, 2008)

I haven't tried any yet, but apparently these shadows are amazing! I have an order pending, the tat is a bit slow, but it's worth the wait I hear!

www . archetypecosmetics . com (I can't do url's yet, so delete the spaces!)


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is another site to add to the list - Online Shopping Cart The Best Service and Prices Inika Mineral Cosmetics


----------



## annuzka (Apr 14, 2008)

and can anyone tell which has most pigmented and better pigments?


----------



## easterdawn (Apr 14, 2008)

simisimi100

I told myself yesterday that I would hold off on sampling for a while, but simisimi100's list is too much of a temptation! I truly think the only way to stop is to not check the forum daily, go cold turkey but I am too weak.


----------



## simisimi100 (Apr 14, 2008)

its so temtating yes??? lol I know that becouse my wollet is crying!!!

but Im addicted.. so .. I cant stop!!

have a great day with a lot of minerals!


----------



## smile:) (Apr 16, 2008)

hello all girls

iam new here, this is my first post

iam so excited at there are so many new stuff that ive never tried here

but also so sad that my money will say goodbye to me, too, haha~~


----------



## smile:) (Apr 17, 2008)

hi:

i think i just found a new brand which is not listed above:sevi

sorry for i cant post links cause i had only one post

but u can goole with " sevi mineralmakeup " to find it


----------



## drealoveu (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.archetypecosmetics.com/

Archetype Cosmetics

I just ordered some pigment samples from here for .25 cents!!

newindex


----------



## killingmesoftly (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi

New here. I received the started package for Signature Raw Minerals. rawnaturalbeauty. com It's not on the list. I really like it, but it's expensive like Bare E is. I was searching the internet to find other less expensive like products for Signature Raw or Bare E and this website came up with the list. The products are really good. They let you try it for 30 days at $4.99. I am going to send it back soon though, because I'll be charged $90 for a small starter kit. EEK.

I also so in the store, 24.7 Minerals Makeup. But they do not offer it on their website, yet. They only have the skincare products on their website. I am sure they will have the mineral makeup soon at get247beauty . com


----------



## simisimi100 (Apr 28, 2008)

do you have the link please?


----------



## killingmesoftly (Apr 28, 2008)

hi, i am new on the site, so my links won't work. take out the space and you can find the link. rawnaturalbeauty . com


----------



## simisimi100 (Apr 28, 2008)

thank you gal!!!

have a great day!


----------



## smile:) (May 6, 2008)

truelynatural

Their pressed MMU is recommaned in another thread discussing pressed MMU.


----------



## Elspeth (May 19, 2008)

Oh my... I never should have found this thread . My credit card is crying :bawling:. Well, all of them dont ship worldwide or have way too expensive shipping cost so that helps a little:icon_redf


----------



## zazabeo (May 29, 2008)

Cool thread. Thanks !


----------



## Sirvinya (May 29, 2008)

Updated!

There can't be many places left to find!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2008)

silk naturals' adress has changed : here's the new one.

(i know, no buy, but i'm almost out of my lily lolo foundation, so i can at least look for new stuff to try).


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks! Be good!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 3, 2008)

i found this mineeral site... dont know if anybody's heard of it or not!

Welcome to Beautiful Diva


----------



## simisimi100 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi there.. I'v found more brands!

*Mineral Makeup on Sale*

Mineral Makeup | Cosmetics by Erth

Premium Mineral Makeup at Discount Cosmetics Prices!Ã¯Â¿Â½

Mineral Makeup | Mineral Foundation

Mineral Makeup | Naked Minerals

The Conservatorie: Making Mineral Makeup

JR Minerals (Powered by CubeCart)

4 Perfect Skin

Welcome to Natural Corner!!

http://www.purelyminerals.com/

How To Make Mineral Makeup - Classes

Mineral Cosmetics

http://www.purelyminerals.com


----------



## janey8889 (Jun 7, 2008)

I will post the link for Artistry soon!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 14, 2008)

List updated!


----------



## s0phia (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, the list is extremely handy, very good reference- but does anyone else think most of those sites look super ghetto?


----------



## simisimi100 (Jun 15, 2008)

what is your meaning by saying "super ghetto"?


----------



## mgmsrk (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for everyone for posting all the sites, itâ€™s great to have them in one place to find some new treasures.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow!! That is a lot of sites!! TFP!


----------



## emmy2410 (Jul 3, 2008)

found one more : barekiss.com.au (mineral site)


----------



## applesaucery (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't see Ecco Bella on there--they do skincare as well, and most of their stuff is preservative-free and as natural as possible: Natural Skin Care, Natural Beauty Products | Ecco Bella


----------



## dongshenbrush (Jul 11, 2008)

wow, really good !

That is really what i need!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 11, 2008)

List updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jul 15, 2008)

Added 2 new sites today


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 15, 2008)

hi !!!

can you tell who are?


----------



## internetchick (Jul 15, 2008)

I added Bloom Pure Minerals and AFE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not familiar with the companies, but I came across them today.


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 15, 2008)

thank you so much dear moderator


----------



## internetchick (Jul 15, 2008)

You are very welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jul 16, 2008)

Added Master's Touch Minerals to the list


----------



## pinkchicken90 (Jul 16, 2008)

joelle mineral cosmetics!

Joelle Mineral Cosmetics and Dermassentials

But she also has a ebay store.

eBay Store - bare: foundation, anti wrinkle, eye shadow


----------



## internetchick (Jul 16, 2008)

Added it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saints (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you add EÃ“ Cosmetics? eocosmetics.etsy.com


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 17, 2008)

Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saints (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Becky, but the link is strange, it doesn't work


----------



## internetchick (Jul 18, 2008)

Fixed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itzel_star101 (Jul 24, 2008)

wow...that's the longest retailers list I've ever seen...awesome! thanx!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Kiss Me minerals should be on this list too. The site is in norwegian though.


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 3, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## simisimi100 (Aug 3, 2008)

its a pitty that is not in English.. the site very nice..


----------



## saitoyf (Aug 12, 2008)

LA Minerals Premium Mineral Makeup - Home and www.ourrockminerals.com


----------



## internetchick (Aug 12, 2008)

Updated


----------



## wakforestfan (Aug 13, 2008)

I would suggest NOT TO BUY from She Space. Orders take almost 4 weeks to get shipped out if not longer, she loses orders, she is bad at getting emails out. The lady in charge doesn't seem to professional. She does have nice colors, but I do not think it is worth the wait time. She just seems like she is over her head. She treats all her customers like they are her friends and are rude to the ones who say something about the long wait times. I have stopped using her products and will never us hers again. I am a big fan of Signature Minerals! They are shipped quick and they are just wonderful to work with. Try Signatureminerals.com You will love it!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 13, 2008)

I adore the eye shadows.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 13, 2008)

I've never had a problem with her. Yes the shipping times are long now, but there is a warning on the website -- I have ordered since then and am waiting for the package. A friend of mine also ordered on my recommendation and it took a bit, but she got her colors and thoroughly enjoys them.

I used to order from her off her former website, E-bay, and now this website. Her colors are wonderful and any time I've inquired about anything, I've always gotten a relatively quick response and she's been nothing but polite.

Yes, the shipping times suck, but that's me being impatient. I have well over 50 of her eyeshadow colors, and I would wait 2 months to get more. :lol:


----------



## kittyzabelle (Aug 14, 2008)

:dito:

Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## agatapas (Aug 14, 2008)

I do not agree with that. I'm a loyal client of She Space for a long time, and even if Heather has some problem right now, due to the huge volume of orders and probably the custom blends bar it's really worth to wait a while.





Her colors are wonderful. I have a lot of pigments, and order from She Space from time to time, form the limited collection. I always get my packages quickly. Right now it will take longer, so what I have so many piggies that I can wait. Besides Heather is a very nice person, and please do not compare Signature minerals with She Space, for me it's a totally different story.


----------



## stuckinwoods (Aug 15, 2008)

with so many brands, how does one select one?

hmmmmmmmmm, why aren't bare escentuals listed?

personally, i've used BE for nearly 4 years. i also tried purminerals, which i did not like at all. my face was so dry. as far as BEs go, probably over the last 6 months, i've noticed my skin getting very dull and lifeless. then i noticed several clusters of whiteheads on my nose. after searching, i learned bismuth, which BEs contain, can cause clogged pores. so, i just purchased a couple items from Jane Iredale. anyone here use her line? oh, and i'm new here. linda -- from NW Wisconsin. i'll be 60 later this year. hi everyone!:sla:


----------



## Shadomere (Aug 15, 2008)

Select One? Impossible! Pick 10! lol I think I've tried at least 6!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## applesaucery (Aug 16, 2008)

I've never tried this company, but I think it should probably go on the list: heavenlynaturalbeauty.com


----------



## emgurl1234 (Aug 17, 2008)

whoa, i only looked at a couple companies so i didnt know there were this many..

i guess i have more shopping to do:satisfied:


----------



## internetchick (Aug 17, 2008)

Updated


----------



## emilyjj11 (Aug 25, 2008)

Carefree Beauty is another one.. for organic mineral makeup


----------



## internetchick (Aug 26, 2008)

Updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## simisimi100 (Aug 26, 2008)

what currency is that?


----------



## katiztic (Aug 27, 2008)

Sim,

I think it's in Pounds and/or Euros. The company is based in United Kingdom, i think


----------



## divineminerals (Sep 11, 2008)

Great new mineral makeup site.

Divine Minerals

all natural, irritant free, eco-friendly!

Most affordable.

10g foundation $12

10g veil $12

1g eye pigment $6

Budget Friendly!

Check it out and add it to the list!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 11, 2008)

updated!


----------



## janhenderson (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you know of a good site for just tips and explanations?

I'm just looking for good tips on how to apply mineral makeup! Anyone know of a good site?


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 20, 2008)

wow, so many sites!


----------



## simisimi100 (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw one more..

Lueur Jeune Mineral Cosmetique by Saphoros

hope this is ok!

I didn't try it.. yet!


----------



## newyorlatin (Sep 25, 2008)

My favorite new online mineral makeup site

EGMINERALS.COM

(EARTHEN GLOW MINERALS)

egminerals.com is great for info on makeup and application tips. Found it and spent hours there. Look under the FAQ's section.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 25, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## ayct207 (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG!!! there are these many companies out there!?!?!:rockwoot:


----------



## spoiledgirlz (Oct 12, 2008)

:SHOCKED::icon_eek::SHOCKED:


----------



## avesoriano (Nov 5, 2008)

i wonder how can miineral makeup be organic? *i mean its natural.. but how can one claim its organic*..

this has been a debate already for a while..


----------



## Saints (Nov 14, 2008)

Can a mod please change the address for EÃ“ Cosmetics to: EÃ“ Cosmetics - Frontpage

Thanks


----------



## Missy96 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi There!

Motives make-up has amazing mineral makeup. They have mineral powder, blush, and eyeshadow. I am actually a Motives consultant, and we have the ability to make completely custom mineral make-up to match your skin tone perfectly! We have all other types of make-up too. If you can't meet with me (I live around Pittsburgh, PA), you can always buy the product online. I wish I was able to post the website, but I can't, so if you have any questions, feel free to message me!

If you sign up to become a preferred customer (no charge), you get points for each purchase. These points add up and can be redeemed towards future make-up purchases.

I'd love you hear from you if you have any questions!

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## HollyC (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this. I've never heard of them but will google as I'm no where near Pittsburg


----------



## tracyjewelry (Nov 25, 2008)

O(∩_∩)0 Cool thread! Looking forward to see more links and info!

Thanks


----------



## starbound25 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi please add

www.heartbreakercosmetics.com


----------



## Carleen (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi there,

Could you please change the link for Valerie Beauty to Clearly Organized? Val no longer owns valeriebeauty.com.

Val has decided to stop making minerals and has given me the honor of liquidating her remaining mineral inventory and brushes. I've got a great sale going on, too. Everything is in hand and ready to ship.

Thanks bunches!

Carleen


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Dec 22, 2008)

I tried Southern Magnolia site also and found it lacking and sending me a message that the page has been removed. . . But there are plenty of others. . .


----------



## madusawcw316 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow ! SO many great links !!! I don't know where to start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :rockwoot: :laughing:


----------



## Rangoo (Jan 1, 2009)

This is awesome! Thanks for the list 

Here's one for India: mineralmakeupindia.com


----------



## 1hotma2lu (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow! Just what I was looking for. Thanks for the post, links, and updates!


----------



## simisimi100 (Jan 5, 2009)

one more that I didn't see in the list.

Beautiful Girl Minerals Natural Bare Makeup Beauty Cosmetics


----------



## carmonious (Jan 6, 2009)

a site that I liked called Ethereal Minerals has recently changed their name to Foxy Mineral Makeup.

Some very nice products and a very nice and helpful owner.

foxy mineral makeup:


----------



## simisimi100 (Jan 14, 2009)

sterling minerals


----------



## Jesuspunkrokr (Jan 15, 2009)

Didn't know there were SOOO many of these! I have tried Beauty From the Earth and Love it!

Oh yeah, and thank you for posting this thread! its exciting to see all these different sites, I will definitely check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paintednightsky (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't wait to try even more brands! Didn't know there were soooo many companies out there. I've mainly been an Aromaleigh fan because of their huge variety of eye colors and also Meow Cosmetics for theirs. I probably have a huge enough collection of pigments as it is that'll last me a lifetime :laughing:


----------



## starbound25 (Jan 20, 2009)

MODS could you please add Heartbreaker Cosmetics


----------



## bCreative (Feb 2, 2009)

YummyCakes Cosmetics


----------



## simisimi100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Earthnicity - Mineral Makeup | Mineral Cosmetics | Mineral Foundations | Mineral Starter Kits | Pure Natural Mineral Makeup

Euphoria Mineral MakeUp Singapore Foundations Blushes Brushes

Aiken Skin Care, Mineral Makeup, Skin Care Made Easy


----------



## Shelley (Feb 6, 2009)

here is another brand to add to the list...Pure Anada Pure Anada is a canadian brand.


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 25, 2009)

i just started out mine, i just have 10 colours right now but am going to put some new ones up tomorrow hopefully!

here it is

luxeminerals.etsy.com


----------



## LawLady (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the Sterling Minerals website. These folks really sound like they know what they're doing!

Have you tried them yet?


----------



## Chingers (Mar 15, 2009)

Please add Morgana Minerals to the list. They are new this year.

Their website is www dot morganaminerals dot com :laughing:


----------



## Ca_blonde (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh! This is the best thread ever. Now I have tons of websites to browse. Thanks!!

The only experience with minerals I have is a bad experience with Bare Minerals and a good one with Purely by Nature. They are a newer company and so far I've had a really good experience with them--they have a ton of colors and my personal favorite...$1.00 samples!

I didn't see them on your list but the website is *purelybynature.com*

Now off to check out all of the other sites listed! I could get into trouble here... :laughing:


----------



## kezoldfield (May 25, 2009)

you have not added purely-mineral(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## ksarit (Jun 5, 2009)

What a great thread !

I've also started my own brand using pure minerals, strictly vegan, and a large variety of colors constantly updating:

Mineralz.biz - You're looking good, Naturally


----------



## timnliz06 (Jun 10, 2009)

rockitmineralsmakeup.com, they are my new favorite


----------



## magosienne (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it possible to update Cory cosmetics link ? The current link is for the shipping info page, which has been moved or removed. Thanks !


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the great links!


----------



## Smookynj (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't know if anyone mentioned already but Mary Kay sales mineral makeup as well.


----------



## asianbeauty (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks much much! Really appreciated!

I think you missed e.l.f. (eyeslipsface) on the list


----------



## ninaisasnob (Aug 14, 2009)

bella terra mineral cosmetics are the best!!


----------



## Alison09 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks!!

Not sure if it goes here but I found this site yesterday - it has a heap of useful information:

Buy Mineral Makeup


----------



## paulaql (Sep 23, 2009)

lumiere and everydayminerals for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbabe (Sep 23, 2009)

Just posted about this new company.

http://www.sassyminerals.com

www.sassyminerals.com


----------



## amberpolizzi (Sep 28, 2009)

Mary Kay inc

All the eye cheek color as well as pressed powders are mineral. Plus mineral powder foundation


----------



## Deadly.Spatula (Oct 8, 2009)

You can get the Bella Pierre mineral line at Norcalbella.com for much cheaper then you would find else where online or in store.


----------



## loo (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.onyxminerals.com/ onyx minerals


----------



## wendi (Dec 12, 2009)

*Hi... I would love it if you would add our new site to the Mineral Cosmetic Site List. *

*mulberrytwist.com*

Happy Holidays!

Wendi


----------



## Mari63 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi I know of another mmu company, that I buy from that you can add to your list.... its called: Te'a Maria

There website is TÃ©a Maria: age defying skin care, all natural and organic skin care products, organic skin care products, natural skin care products, paraben free products, sulfate free products, bismuth free, anti-aging creams, serums, retail and wholesale,

Also CherryCherryMinerals (but I am not sure thier still in business, or if they have a website, found them a few years ago in a salon in Washington).

Hope it helped.

Hi I know of another mmu company, that I buy from that you can add to your list.... its called: Te'a Maria

There website is TÃ©a Maria: age defying skin care, all natural and organic skin care products, organic skin care products, natural skin care products, paraben free products, sulfate free products, bismuth free, anti-aging creams, serums, retail and wholesale,

Also CherryCherryMinerals (but I am not sure thier still in business, or if they have a website, found them a few years ago in a salon in Washington).

Hope it helped.

Hi I know of another mmu company, that I buy from that you can add to your list.... its called: Te'a Maria

There website is TÃ©a Maria: age defying skin care, all natural and organic skin care products, organic skin care products, natural skin care products, paraben free products, sulfate free products, bismuth free, anti-aging creams, serums, retail and wholesale,

Also CherryCherryMinerals (but I am not sure thier still in business, or if they have a website, found them a few years ago in a salon in Washington).

Hope it helped.

Im not sure where I post this already for you to add to your list but you can add.

Te'a Maria Mineral Makeup.


----------



## suncat (Jan 11, 2010)

cosmeticmall.com


----------



## MattLibbyJE (Jan 16, 2010)

These guys have a new line of Mineral Make-up!!

I have tried it and think it works really well! Some of their other products are really nice too. Let me know if you have any questions.

Since it wont let me post a link I put the .com in parenthesis.

myjestore(dot com)/12152


----------



## MScheeringa (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the extra!

Avon also has some mineral makeup too!


----------



## Keithy (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is one Canadian site for natural, vegan lipsticks (I've tried them, they are amazing). Plus, they have free shipping to Canada and USA.

Cherry Crush Cosmetics


----------



## l2aLindE~* (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the list!

luv u


----------



## Makeupchick23 (Mar 8, 2010)

I use (and love) pinQ.me Mineral Makeup.. Url is pinq.me


----------



## purplehaze (Mar 12, 2010)

Green People do a new range of mineral make-up which is great too


----------



## Tally7 (Mar 12, 2010)

You should add morgana minerals to the list. They specialize in vegan lipsticks and soon lipglosses (in unusual colors like punky, goth). They also carry really cool eyeshadows.

http://morganaminerals.com/shop/


----------



## k8tos (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! had fun checking out all the sites, very informative and useful.

Another one for the list: www.MineralMakeup.ca


----------



## serinaa (Mar 22, 2010)

When i began to wear makeup ,i tried micabella .but i foget the site .Thank you for offering so much infos .


----------



## federico Calce (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow great thread! Thanks for posting it...................


----------



## xxrejxilxx (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, woow loads to check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cicil75 (Apr 11, 2010)

you didn't put genesismineralsmakeup dot com

I am kind of surprised cause its a really good one...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 27, 2010)

please add Welcome to b.l.a.c. minerals


----------



## simisimi100 (May 21, 2010)

I have to say that is many brands is closed.. who can try to update the list? please?


----------



## federico Calce (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for this great list, I bookmarked the sites.

I am crazy to check out the links.


----------



## icetwice (Jun 20, 2010)

please check them out

etsy.com/shop/eccentriccosmetic

etsy.com/shop/shirocosmetics


----------



## Florence (Jun 26, 2010)

Very good mineral products from Dead Sea caprice-cosmeticshop.com

:yaya:


----------



## lutzschwartz (Jul 2, 2010)

Can I also use mineral make up for my sensitive skin..??/Doesn't it break my skin??


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, you might get more luck if you browsed the forums or started a thread with your question, but, short answer, no, theoretically at least it won't break out your skin. People turn to mineral makeup also because their sensitive skin is hard to please.

Zinc oxide, one of its main components is actually soothing, it doesn't contain any harsh chemicals from the regular makeup and it provides an SPF15 sunscreen.

Just make sure to read the labels as the drugstore stuff still has the same chemicals in it, and avoid bismuth oxychloride, potentially irritating.


----------



## GlitzeyGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't forget about Beauty Stop Online

Glitz


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2010)

So I suppose since I am a newbie, what are the thoughts on TKB trading?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 25, 2010)

^^^This is where I get lots of my ingredients for my mmu. Good service and quick delivery. It is definitely a well run professional company. This is where I bought my first micas and my first mmu kit and where my addiction with DIY makeup began.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2010)

I have heard so much about TKB trading, only from people on youtube. What about coastal scents? Also I read up on a lot of negative things on CS however, they sell a bonding agent for their micas, so you can press them, and TKB does not. So in reality does this mean that CS is just trying to make profit? Is there something out there that helps mica adhere better to the eye and stay longer, and also is there something that allows you to press it?


----------



## dodo123 (Sep 30, 2010)

and it doesn't seem to absorb but stays on the skin


----------



## vivianwell (Dec 13, 2010)

Good job,thanks.


----------



## chakli (Jan 7, 2011)

@Shanki TKB does have some pressing goo, but I haven't tried it. I haven't "graduated" to pressing yet, I'm still in the Elementary Baggie Smoosh Class.

They have LOTS of stuff you can use to make makeup, I've been very happy with everything I've gotten from there.

Coastal Scents has some really cute glittery things if you have Tweens and Teens in your family, one of the things I did last month was get a bunch of clear nail polish from the dollar store, and mixed in some of the glittery stuff and my nieces loved it!


----------



## helwabehna (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! GREAT LIST! Can't wait to check them all out. But meanwhile I myself use Mineral Beaute - Mineral makeup and love it. Got it from jcnadiaparis dot com . I know you've got JC NADIA up on the list but thats their ebay shop but they've got alot more on their website and at cheaper prices than ebay so please do add that to the list. Thank you! By the way, the seller is extremely friendly. She has given me free lipglosses, eyeshadow pigments and brushes on few occasions as I'm their regular customer. So I'd say they got really good customer service and 5* review from me.


----------



## Karry Notch (Apr 1, 2011)

I also know I'm Fabulous Vegan mineral makeup line with over 300 colors and limited edition eyeshadow colors. With a new collection coming up call SHABBY CHIC! 

I have been a customers of them for skin care for 3 yeas and love teir anti-aging line and now started to order the makeup and I love it, it feels so silky!


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 2, 2011)

Loving http://hellominerals.com/ Great products and amazing customer service=)


----------



## Lore (Apr 13, 2011)

I have found a brand that seems to work as well as the more expensive brands and is very reasonable.  It's called Lafemmenature. I tried it and I highly recommend it.  It looks and feels light and natural.  I hope this helps.

Search the web:
enhanced by


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good start for me to find a new company


----------



## gaga4glam (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is a very popular mineral makeup store on etsy http://www.etsy.com/shop/orglamix.

There is another store on etsy if interested in learning how to make your own mineral makeup that sells an eBook http://www.etsy.com/listing/67766231/the-complete-mineral-makeup-kitlimited. It has tons of information and recipes for everything that you would want to learn for only $19.99. I bought it and am really impressed with it, other mineral makeup eBooks that I have bought cost more and don't have nearly the amount of information in them.


----------



## OnlyEssentials (Apr 20, 2011)

I would like to submit Only the Essentials Organics for consideration.  The link to view is http://onlyessentialorganics.com.  Please let me know if you need anymore info.  Thanks!  Debbie

,


----------



## avesoriano (Nov 23, 2011)

I cant seem to access milan minerals. I love their Oil at bay are they closed already?


----------



## Karmyn (Nov 26, 2011)

exactmatchminerals.com

exact match minerals


----------



## brynniegirl (Nov 26, 2011)

Very awesome! I have been wanting an easy check list just like this for months now and started making my own but, boy, is it ever exhausting, there are SO many MMU companies.

You have saved a lot of women a lot of hassle, along with the collective help of other users. Thank you






There's a company I'm trying out now and, so far, absolutely love the quality of their product but didn't see their name on your list and wanted to share:

Mineral Hygienics

http://www.mineralhygienics.com/store/

Here's hoping that, for my sanity and for the sake of my bank account, they work out.


----------



## jeeyasblog (Nov 28, 2011)

Nature's brilliance by Sue is another website which sells cheap and mineral cosmetics

http://www.naturesbrilliancebysue.net/


----------



## ilurvmymakeup (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi!

I've used Earthnicity, Jackymac &amp; I think Samina Minerals all UK MMU (I think). I've just been reading another thread on resellers so I'm not aware if these are re-packaged or their own


----------



## mylene (Feb 22, 2012)

Elite Mineral - http://www.mineralmakeupme.com/


----------



## Makeup Buff (Mar 6, 2012)

Try Elite Mineral Makeup! They are really good. You can check them out at http://www.mineralmakeupme.com


----------



## mylene (Mar 15, 2012)

True! I love Elite Minerals as well!


----------



## mamaherrera (May 1, 2012)

One thing that's nice about southern Magnolia Minerals is there is no shipping charges and Barb as customer service responds quickly!  Although they say their minerals can't be applied wet, as others say yes you can.


----------



## gaga4glam (Jul 28, 2012)

www.justfabcosmetics.com

I love their eyeshadows and I fell in love with their mineral veil. It's a shop on etsy


----------



## Ashley Teague (Sep 18, 2012)

Red apple lipstick is a good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have their lipstick in Red! Lipgloss in Metropolis and eyeshadow palette in Earth Luck. Metropolis is a great lipgloss! I would suggest it to anyone! All tthe products I have tried I love though so I think it's worth it for people look into.


----------



## Alex Bodikian (Sep 19, 2012)

Mineral makeup is definitely the way forward...I've been told that if you found the right brand then your skin will look so much better and signs of aging will decrease.  I came across a new site yesterday called worksofbeauty.com - they have some really niche brands like glominerals and susan posnick...friends of mine really rate these so I'm gonna give them a go....


----------



## charlieRabbit (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been using mineral make up for about 3 years but I smile a lot so have some very fine lines near my eyes and find mineral make up just makes them look worse. Is it just the way I apply it?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *charlieRabbit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been using mineral make up for about 3 years but I smile a lot so have some very fine lines near my eyes and find mineral make up just makes them look worse. Is it just the way I apply it?


 Have you been using the same one for 3 years and it sucks or have you been sampling a bunch and this is happening to all of them?  I've not had that problem.  I don't know how you are applying it.  Maybe you can tell us.  What brand, what brush etc...

Do  you moisturizer before applying?  Perhaps you can try spritzing some water on your face after you apply the MMU.


----------



## charlieRabbit (Sep 24, 2012)

> Have you been using the same one for 3 years and it sucks or have you been sampling a bunch and this is happening to all of them? Â I've not had that problem. Â I don't know how you are applying it. Â Maybe you can tell us. Â What brand, what brush etc... Do Â you moisturizer before applying? Â Perhaps you can try spritzing some water on your face after you apply the MMU.Â


 Hi I've been using id bare minerals I tried mica bells but it made my skin itch. My routine is: Using Dermalogica 1. Cleanse 2. Tone 3. Moisture using bare minerals 1. Prime 2.foundation 3. Cover up for spots, dark circle etc 4. Blush 5. Mineral veil I use urban decay brushes. My skin is dehydrated so my Dermalogica was recommended by a Dermalogica skin mapping specialist.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 24, 2012)

I suggest a different brand then.  Every brand has a different formulation. Although the ingredients maybe the identical or similar, its how much of what that makes the difference.  I've never tried BM but Everyday Minerals is one I really liked.  I make my own now so I don't buy any brand.  There's lots and lots of different ones.  Many online shops have a sample program so you can try them out without paying full price.  Before EM, I used Pur Minerals.  There have been some good responses to ELF mineral makeup too which completely surprised me.  I've not tried that one.  

You can try filling a spritz bottle with water and lightly misting your face after you apply the MMU, maybe that'll work.  Maybe the mineral veil is what's settling on your lines?


----------



## BLee (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, that is a large list ....I will be checking them out! I have some great MMU in my stash. Always fun to add more.


----------



## BlushAndBarbell (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alex Bodikian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mineral makeup is definitely the way forward...I've been told that if you found the right brand then your skin will look so much better and signs of aging will decrease.


 That's been my experience. My skin looks a million times better with mineral foundation and people are surprised to learn that I'm wearing any at all.


----------



## mel1078 (Mar 15, 2014)

Want to add Sweet Minerals to the list! www.sweetminerals.com - this is a direct sales company, so you can help an independent consultant or become one yourself. I'm new to mineral makeup and have worn this for over a year now and really like it! Especially the eyeshadows - they blend so nicely!!


----------



## rurubeauty (Mar 26, 2014)

This site offers free shipping worldwide : 

http://bravoface.ecrater.com/c/1759814/make-up-and-cosmetics


----------



## phhb1994 (Apr 9, 2014)

I found this website which has a lot of cheap beauty products:

http://www.cheappockets.com/beauty.html


----------



## gincastelli (Jun 18, 2014)

From Italy there are:

Neve Cosmetics

Minerale Puro


----------



## LAminerals (Jun 25, 2014)

oooh thanks for including my company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kay (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd like to add Monave to the list. They offer all natural mineral pigments and cosmetics that are gluten free, cruelty free and vegan!

Www.monave.com


----------



## Natali_ya (Sep 8, 2014)

*Mineral makeup*  everyday minerals


----------



## emillyslillo (Dec 5, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for adding those links


----------



## beauty2sweet (Dec 29, 2014)

http://www.marykay.com/amenzies1/en-US/Makeup/Face/Foundation/Mary-Kay-Mineral-Powder-Foundation/111208.partId?eCatId=10012


----------



## SayDee (Jul 2, 2019)

Wow, some links are still alive here.


----------



## dhara (Jul 16, 2019)

So long and brief explanation.


----------

